# Verslavingen > Roken >  Elektrische sigaret levensgevaarlijk - Artikel

## Agnes574

Elektrische sigaret is levensgevaarlijk

Nederlandse cardiologen slaan alarm over de Supersmoker, de elektrische sigaret uit Brussel. 
Deze e-sigaret zou soms zulke hoge dosissen nicotine bevatten dat zij hartkloppingen veroorzaakt. In België is de Supersmoker verboden, maar de internetverkoop floreert.

Het Nederlands ministerie voor Volksgezondheid dringt samen met de Hartstichting en het Astma Fonds aan op versneld onderzoek naar de veiligheid van de e-sigaret. De Supersmoker zou soms dosissen nicotine bevatten die wel negentien keer de dosis van normale sigaretten overschrijdt.

De Supersmoker werd vorig jaar in ons land geïntroduceerd als gezond alternatief voor de gewone sigaret. Hij bevat immers geen teer, maar wel nicotine, en produceert geen rook maar wel dampen. Philip Bauvin van het Federaal Agentschap voor Geneesmiddelen en Gezondheidsproducten (FAGG) kijkt niet op van het alarm. 

België heeft de elektrische sigaret meteen verboden. Niet alleen de Supersmoker, maar alle e-sigaretten. De capsules die in de sigaretten zitten zijn geneesmiddelen maar hebben niet de registratie. De sigaret op zich beschouwen wij als medisch hulpmiddel, maar het apparaat ontbeert de CE-markering. De kans dat ze een erkenning krijgen is nihil. Spijtig genoeg hebben wij geen controle op de internetverkoop.

Volgens Bauvin zag hij direct dat het gevaarlijke spullen waren. Ik heb van in het begin gezegd dat de dosis nicotine in de capsule dodelijk kan zijn voor een kind. Nicotine is een alcaloïde. Als een kind twee van die capsules inademt, kan het sterven.

(bron: Gazet van Antwerpen,18-3-2008)

----------


## Tja

Euhm,

We zijn ondertussen 2 jaar verder.
Ik zelf ben een enorme voorstander van de damper.
Ik heb dan wel geen supersmoker maar een vaporizer die de Kameleon heet.

Onlangs heeft onderzoek uitgewezen dat de hoeveelheid nicotine die je opneemt in je bloed dmv dampen veel minder is dan door het gewone (analoge) roken.
Toevallig heb ik zelf een forum over elektrisch roken, de gene die belangstelling hebben kunnen mij een pb bericht sturen voor de link, mits dit toegestaan is.

Na 2 dagen dampen merkte ik al dat ik me anders voelde. Minder moe met opstaan en duidelijk meer lucht.

Op ons forum zitten COPD patienten van wie hun longarts het dampen toejuicht.

Wel is het zo dat als je hart-patient bent je beter de liquids zonder nicotine kunt dampen, of de liquid die we low noemen waar betrekkelijk weinig nicotine in zit.

Maar goed, levensgevaarlijk zou ik het dus zeker niet willen noemen.

----------


## sietske763

heb 1 x de supersmoker geleend, zo apart...nam een trekeje en legde m daarna naast me op de bank.....
zonder stellingen en andere meningen vond ik het helemaal niets.....
verder zeg ik er maar niets over zodat ik het gewone roken niet zit te promoten....

----------


## Tja

Ondanks dat de super-smoker de bekendste damper is, is dit eigenlijk ook gelijk de slechtste en veel te duur ook nog eens.

IK ben van mening dat een ieder die met een supersmoker wil stoppen hier niet in slaagt.

----------


## trampell

De super smoker noem ik de ss,deugt echt niet veel van,is echt de allerslechtste

----------


## Liesje1982

Wat moet ik nou doen? Heb net alles in huis voor de electrische sigaret. Maar als ik lees dat het dus niet zo gezond is als ik dacht.
Kan ik dan niet beter blijven roken? Hmmm

----------


## Nastia

Niet alles geloven wat er in de krant staat. Er is een frans onderzoekt recent geweest en daaruit blijkt dat de elektronische sigaret echt wel een pak gezonder is. Het hele verslag/artikel staat te lezen op http://www.esigaret.com

----------


## Nastia

Dit is trouwens de exacte link:

http://www.esigaret.com/frans_onderz...d_esigaret.php

Ook op wikipedia schrijft men over dit onderzoek.

----------

